# Introducing - Porthos Watches



## lfpach (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi all,

My name is Luis and I would like present you my kickstarter project that we have launched today

http://kck.st/2U3CmDY

The brand name is Porthos Watches and we will launch with 2 collections on the market, both for men and women.

The first collection name Alexandre Heritage, an elegant and classic collection. We have 4 models in 2 different sizes

And these are the watches that we will take out for Kickstarter with their corresponding straps:










And the characteristics of this collection are the following:

- Swiss Quartz movement Ronda
- Flat sapphire crystal with AR-Coating
- Stainless steel case polished 316L 42mm for him and 37mm for her.
- Water resistance 5 ATM (50m)
- Height: 8mm for him and 7.8mm for her
- 100% genuine leather straps in 20mm for him and 18mm for her with quick change mechanism
- 24 months international warranty

Regarding the other collection, it will be called Oakland Spirit, it is more urban, more daily and designed with more character. We also have 4 models and 2 sizes.

And these are the watches that we will take out for Kickstarter with their corresponding straps:









And its characteristics are the following:

- Swiss Quartz movement Ronda
- Flat sapphire crystal with AR-Coating
- Polished flat bezel and brushed steel case
- Stainless steel case 316L 42mm for him and 37mm for it with IP coating (PVD) for black color
- Water resistance 10 ATM (100m)
- Height: 9.8mm for him and 9.2mm for her
- 100% genuine leather straps 22mm for him and 18mm for her with quick change mechanism
- 24 months international warranty

If we manage to reach a certain amount we will start unlocking more straps like Milanese mesh and other skin colors in both collections.

And if you want to see more photos: https://www.instagram.com/porthoswatches/

And regarding the price, both collections will be available for the first 48 hours at € 100, with a final price of € 150.

















































Thanks


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

What do you consider your USP (unique selling point) to be?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Luis

I feel I need to be a bit blunt here because there is, in my view, a problem with your overall design. If you take away the wave line that separates the two portions of the dial, and keep the dial as a single surface, you have a well-trodden, even celebrated, design that has been used by a number of manufacturers great and small. And, to be honest, the original minimalist watches in the style of your design, that don't have an additional decorative element on the dial, like a divided dial, are aesthetically superior.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

i quite like the black Oakland one, the layout is nice the colours are great.

i really don't like the wave on the dial though (is entirely subjective, clearly) but the depth of the step on the z-axis feels a little jarring to me. I don't object to the two-tone dials - i quite like that idea tbh - it just feels slightly heavy handed.

All the best though - hopefully the kickstarter goes well, i'd be interested to see what you come up with next.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

well , taste is individual. I like the wave two stage dial, I like the black & white dials and the touch of blue on the 12 & sub hands , I like the white dial with the black seconds sub dial. rest of the watch is pretty std fair for a watch of this type on kickstarter.

would I buy one @ 150 euro with a S﻿wiss Quartz movement ﻿Ronda﻿, or even 100 euro offer probably not for me.

but :thumbsup: for the design from and good luck

deano


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I too do not like the wave, on the face, would be better flat, tne vave somehow makes it look cheap.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I love the dial! Again, it's long overdue that we start setting some contrasting and patterning on dials. And this one does it with an option between subtlety or in your face, and I love both greatly!

I love the white, black and blue accented dial mostly, just gorgeous and not so common or boring.

I likely won't be getting one, however, because I don't do quartz, nor do I like thin watches at all. Otherwise I'd be in for at least two that I see! Lol

Keep up the good work, don't change a thing. Be a trailblazer, not a follower.


----------



## lfpach (Nov 29, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> I love the dial! Again, it's long overdue that we start setting some contrasting and patterning on dials. And this one does it with an option between subtlety or in your face, and I love both greatly!
> 
> I love the white, black and blue accented dial mostly, just gorgeous and not so common or boring.
> 
> ...


 Thanks a lot for your commentary! Yes, i like to think i create different watches, different designs, or i try it.

I have too many designs that i hope launch in the future.

By now, i try get launch the brand.

I launched again the kickstarter campaign with any changes and offers,

I invite all people to check it:

http://kck.st/2UhJ5NL


----------

